# Photo Assignment '08-COLD- Due Whenever



## Big Bully

Well as stated in the title this project is due whenever. It is a wide/broad topic, to help people to use their imaginations and to look outside the box. COLD can mean a variety of things, so have fun with it. :mrgreen:
Remember to post your own images and to post new images.
Have fun and I am looking forward to seeing your posts and entries.


----------



## VTMurphy

I'll throw the first one up here . Not my favorite pic I've ever taken but it fits the subject .


----------



## icassell

What's cold?  I live in AZ. :lmao:


----------



## a_spaceman

icassell said:


> What's cold?  I live in AZ. :lmao:


come visit me in sweden!
as soon as it will stop being too windy and snowy i'll go out taking some.


----------



## icassell

a_spaceman said:


> come visit me in sweden!
> as soon as it will stop being too windy and snowy i'll go out taking some.



I'd love to!  Actually, I grew up in New England and moved here from Philadelphia 9 years ago -- I don't look back


----------



## a_spaceman

quite the opposite here! i grew up in italy and moved to stockholm few months ago... will move to london hopefully by march... not looking back, either


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> What's cold? I live in AZ. :lmao:


 
An icecube..:greenpbl:

Oh I wish I could get out of Idaho. It is too cold up here for me. Even though we have been up in the 40-50's lately, I'm cold... Brrrrrr...


----------



## icassell

Idaho is one of the 6 states I've never visited (but want to ...)

Ice cube?  I saw one of them once ... they don't last long down here ...


----------



## Big Bully

We are an odd shaped state, but we do have some interesting things up here. Have ya been to Utah yet?


----------



## icassell

This is how Arizona kids simulate sledding .... slide down a plastic tarp on a block of ice ...






Yep, been to Utah.  

My six states missing are AK, WA, ID, ND, SD, OR.  I'm going to Alaska in June, so then I'll be down to 5 ...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow your kids whimp out and use a tarp? We just do iceblocking on a grassy hill. Either that or we are just too cheap to use a tarp. hahaha. 
Ian now you are making me think of how many I haven't been too... Time to get out the map.. hmmm


----------



## icassell

Why do you bother to ice block at all? Don't you have snow for sledding?


----------



## Big Bully

Not during the summer...


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Not during the summer...



And they don't have enough of the cold up there in the winter??????? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## TWoods450

this is just an excuse for me to go snowboarding.


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> And they don't have enough of the cold up there in the winter??????? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


 
Ooooh believe you me, that it is cold enough up here in the winter for the whole year. But sometimes since we are "technically" desert we do get quite warm in the summer. So they do the whole iceblocking thing.
I need a warmer climate I think.. I'm cold!



TWoods450 said:


> this is just an excuse for me to go snowboarding.


 

I don't snowboard, or at least I never learned how. And I haven't skiied in 10 years.. Do ya think that is too long to wait to ski again?


----------



## Achaicus

Here's my photo of cold


----------



## icassell

Achaicus said:


> Here's my photo of cold




Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Kondro86

What I like to consider cold, here in South Florida.

1.)


----------



## AnthonyCorbo

My house ( im winning so far...:mrgreen


----------



## mudthirsty

This was a very cold weekend..  2 hour canoe ride in, and camped all weekend with the snow.  Lots of fun tho.


----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## Big Bully

We have been in the 50's lately.. Which is sooo unusual for Idaho. Because typically we are in the 20's about this time of year. So I better soak in the semi-moderate warm while I still can!!



Achaicus said:


> Here's my photo of cold


 

Oh cool!! I love the ice on the branch. Talk about cool shapes!
Great shot!!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!



Kondro86 said:


> What I like to consider cold, here in South Florida.
> 
> 1.)


 
Hahaha Nice! lol
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.

Mud!!! You went CAMPING in that!!! Wow talk about coooooold!

Oooh man.. Black, you just showed me how wrong I was on the year of your truck.. lol But I got the make and the 1500 right! WOOHOOO!! lol (reflection thread)


----------



## hankejp

Here's my early winter contribution.  More to come I'm sure:


----------



## Big Bully

Hank, that first photo is really cool! I like it a lot! I don't think I have ever seen ski resorts blowing fake snow. Nice capture.

And your second photo is beautiful. Way to capture the feeling of winter!


----------



## Jon0807

Spent Thanksgiving at the inlaw's in Northern California and there were some pretty chilly mornings


----------



## JaretVeer




----------



## hankejp

Big Bully said:


> Hank, that first photo is really cool! I like it a lot! I don't think I have ever seen ski resorts blowing fake snow. Nice capture.
> 
> And your second photo is beautiful. Way to capture the feeling of winter!


 
Thank you Meg.  The ski hill here always like to try to open by turkey day.  Most of the time then need to make there own snow.  I forget how many millions of gallons of water they use for this.  I just wonder where they get it all all the time.


----------



## Big Bully

JaretVeer said:


>


 
What is that? It looks pretty cool. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads.


----------



## Big Bully

hankejp said:


> Thank you Meg. The ski hill here always like to try to open by turkey day. Most of the time then need to make there own snow. I forget how many millions of gallons of water they use for this. I just wonder where they get it all all the time.


 

Wow! Thats crazy! How do they get it to cover the entire mountain?


----------



## Jon0807

They do that at a ski resort in Tahoe.  They have a bunch of those snow makers all over the mountain.  Here's a cool video of it

http://www.borealski.com/winter/video/videolink14/@@display.html


----------



## BizzyDaKid

First post.
Not as cold as it should be this time of year, but still chilly!


----------



## UtahsRebel

This is from a few years ago, but it's one of my favorite winter pictures. He was standing in the barn and wouldn't go outside at all. I had to chase him out to clean stalls and he just looked like he couldn't believe I would do that to him.


----------



## OldClicker

Red Ice







Sticky Snow






TF


----------



## Big Bully

BizzyDaKid said:


> First post.
> Not as cold as it should be this time of year, but still chilly!


 
Ahh now that is creative!  We got up to 52* yesterday and 49* today! I can deal with that type of cold. It's the 20* crap at night that sucks. Its nice to see someone else on the forum so close to me! HI!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! It's great to have you!



UtahsRebel said:


> This is from a few years ago, but it's one of my favorite winter pictures. He was standing in the barn and wouldn't go outside at all. I had to chase him out to clean stalls and he just looked like he couldn't believe I would do that to him.


 
Oooh Utah! How could you be so mean! Look at that face. Poor baby is freezing in the wither(????) deep snow!



OldClicker said:


> Red Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF


 
Wow great shots! My favorite has to be the second photo! Beautiful! And just in case I haven't done this before. Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!!


----------



## UtahsRebel

> Oooh Utah! How could you be so mean! Look at that face. Poor baby is freezing in the wither(????) deep snow!



Not quite wither deep. It if had been, I never would have gotten him out into it.


----------



## dormfab

Taken yesterday with my A720


----------



## MikeBcos

I took this photo a couple of years ago, it was the morning after an ice storm, I was trying to show how bright and blinding the sun was reflecting off all the ice.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots guys! Very nicely done, and beautiful!

Utah..Ok ok so I don't know my equine body parts.. my bad.. lol


----------



## samal

cold is fun


----------



## Big Bully

Oh what a cute kid! I love the smile. But I will pass on the cold..


----------



## BizzyDaKid

Big Bully said:


> Ahh now that is creative! We got up to 52* yesterday and 49* today! I can deal with that type of cold. It's the 20* crap at night that sucks. Its nice to see someone else on the forum so close to me! HI!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! It's great to have you!


Thanks! Its good to be here.


----------



## Kondro86

i love south florida today was in the mid 70s


----------



## Kondro86

no sweaters or pants here


----------



## AngieDoogles

These were taken a few years ago before I was into photography. I still had a Kodak P&S.












Edit: Oops, I just saw that it's supposed to be new images. I'll replace these with new ones when I'm on my regular computer and not my laptop...


----------



## Achaicus




----------



## laszlo462




----------



## Kegger

Here's my contribution.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

I woke up this morning and the world was encased in ice...December in New Hampshire...yes it is.

I thought this first photo would make a good (and challenging) puzzle.


----------



## kanmai

It's very cold here...Nice job folks...


----------



## Kondro86

Saddlebreds4me  awesome pics


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

Thank you SO much!  I appreciate it!  I've been home for three days with some kind of flu and when I woke up this morning, I HAD to walk outside to see what I could shoot.  I could barely lift my damn camera...lol.

But really I very much appreciate your comment!


----------



## Big Bully

AngieDoogles said:


> These were taken a few years ago before I was into photography. I still had a Kodak P&S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops, I just saw that it's supposed to be new images. I'll replace these with new ones when I'm on my regular computer and not my laptop...


 The "new shots" is just so we don't have the same shot posted on the forum a million times. Great shots by the way!


Achaicus said:


>


Wow that is beautiful! I love the colors!



laszlo462 said:


>


 Wow frost is so cool! I love the monochromatic thing you  have going on in this photo. It is fantastic!


Kegger said:


> Here's my contribution.


 Is this a pano? Or just cropped? Nice shot though, I feel like I am standing on that dirt road. 


Saddlebreds4me said:


> I woke up this morning and the world was encased in ice...December in New Hampshire...yes it is.
> 
> I thought this first photo would make a good (and challenging) puzzle.


 
Oh I love this shot. I can feel the cold just looking at those branches. I too agree it would make a fantastic, yet hard puzzle! Great job!


Saddlebreds4me said:


> Thank you SO much! I appreciate it! I've been home for three days with some kind of flu and when I woke up this morning, I HAD to walk outside to see what I could shoot. I could barely lift my damn camera...lol.
> 
> But really I very much appreciate your comment!


 
I totally feel your pain. I came down with something the other day too. I can't quit coughing, but taking cough meds knocks me out. Get well soon, and thanks for braving the weather to take this shot!


----------



## tron

trying a bit of street photography.  it was FREEZING out today.


----------



## Sibo04

Snowing quite heavily in central park earlier, this was one of my favs.


----------



## inTempus

Hey all, I hope you don't mind my poking my nose into the advanced forums.  I'm a complete noob to photography, but I enjoy reading posts from the more advanced users of the site.

Here's my submissions, taken today.

1. 





2. 





3.  (sorry, I borrowed this idea from BizzydaKid.  Notice the severe weather warning for today in my area.. )





4. 





5.


----------



## Jantarek

Just went outside on lunch , before we get hit with snow storm tommorow
Jerry


----------



## Big Bully

Sibo04 said:


> Snowing quite heavily in central park earlier, this was one of my favs.


Oh wow Sibo!!! This is beautiful! 



Jantarek said:


> Just went outside on lunch , before we get hit with snow storm tommorow
> Jerry


Great shots! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Post as often as you want!


tharmsen said:


> Hey all, I hope you don't mind my poking my nose into the advanced forums.  I'm a complete noob to photography, but I enjoy reading posts from the more advanced users of the site.
> 
> Here's my submissions, taken today.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  (sorry, I borrowed this idea from BizzydaKid.  Notice the severe weather warning for today in my area.. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


Looks like you got yourself a nice snow storm. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Most of us aren't all that advanced so you will fit right in. Post as much as you want and as often as you want. We are all here to learn.


----------



## stsinner

Big Bully said:


> Have ya been to Utah yet?



Don't remind me!  Beer there is only 3% alcohol because of the Mormons!!


----------



## Eldrich

Sorry for the links, I can't figure out how to embed the image. But they're worth a small indentation of your finger to click on I promise.



A cold drive



In from the Cold

Edit: I took the links out and embeded the pictures in a later post.


----------



## inTempus

Eldrich said:


> Sorry for the links, I can't figure out how to embed the image. But they're worth a small indentation of your finger to click on I promise.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cold drive
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In from the Cold



There ya go.


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## Eldrich

Thanks Tharmsen! 

Here is the other one I linked to:


----------



## inTempus

From this morning.  We got hit with that ice storm many of you probably heard about in the news.


----------



## Big Bully

stsinner said:


> Don't remind me!  Beer there is only 3% alcohol because of the Mormons!!



Hey they aren't all that bad. 



Eldrich said:


> Sorry for the links, I can't figure out how to embed the image. But they're worth a small indentation of your finger to click on I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> A cold drive
> 
> 
> 
> In from the Cold
> 
> Edit: I took the links out and embeded the pictures in a later post.



Try posting from photobucket.


----------



## stsinner

Here's my submission-taken today at the beginning of a heavy snow storm.


----------



## inTempus




----------



## inTempus




----------



## Eldrich

Thanks Big Bully, but someone gave me a tip for how to make picasa work.






see 

Tharmsen, looks like you've found a way to enjoy the weather today! I like the one of the fence (or is it a gutter?) with the row of icicles.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice job! I like how you froze the water droplet!


----------



## inTempus

Eldrich said:


> Tharmsen, looks like you've found a way to enjoy the weather today! I like the one of the fence (or is it a gutter?) with the row of icicles.


Thanks Eldrich.  That's the railing on my back deck.  I tried a couple of different angles and this is the one that I liked best.


----------



## inTempus

Big Bully said:


> Nice job! I like how you froze the water droplet!


Thanks!

I kept upping the shutter speed until I got that right shot.


----------



## Big Bully

Well awesome job!


----------



## stsinner

Actually, I posted that picture right out of the camera with only a minor horizon correction because I don't like to do PP to my pictures, but here it is with only a contrast adjustment..  I think it looks much better.  I was afraid you would lose the feel of just how hard it was snowing.  This looks like COLD to me.


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## inTempus

Not very creative, but darn it was cold today at 1pm!!!


----------



## inTempus




----------



## DefyinglyGreen

These are two shots I took out of my bathroom window..we haven't had a good winter snow storm like this in a while (CT).. at least not in my area


----------



## genital_apparatus

55mm
f11
1.6 seconds
ISO 200


----------



## UtahsRebel

Very "cool" photo, GA.  Tharmsen, I love the one with the berries and ice.

With all these shots of ice, snow & cold, I feel like calling in sick just to stay home and warm up.


----------



## OregonAmy

tharmsen said:


>



I *love* this picture. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## Big Bully

Jan your last two pictures are fantastic! I love them!


----------



## Big Bully

DefyinglyGreen said:


> These are two shots I took out of my bathroom window..we haven't had a good winter snow storm like this in a while (CT).. at least not in my area


Nice job!



genital_apparatus said:


> 55mm
> f11
> 1.6 seconds
> ISO 200



Great shot!! I love the colors that you were able to capture! BTW I still get a kick out of your name.. Makes me laugh everytime I see it!! You need to post more just so I can get a good laugh!!


----------



## inTempus

OregonAmy said:


> I *love* this picture. Thanks for sharing it.


Thank you!  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## inTempus

UtahsRebel said:


> Very "cool" photo, GA.  Tharmsen, I love the one with the berries and ice.


Thanks! 

It's funny, when I took that pic I was driving out to grab some stuff from the store and took my camera.  It was -3 outside and about a 20mph wind.  I saw the berry tree and turned my Jeep around to head back.  I threw on the hazard lights and jumped out with my camera.  Since the wind was blowing I had to use a pretty high shutter speed and focus was a challenge.  I flipped the camera over to rapid fire and fired off 10 quick pics hoping I got a good shot as the subject was dancing in the wind. 

I was frost bitten in just a few minutes of being out with a sweater and nothing more.   

So, I'm glad someone likes the shot!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

It is a great shot tharmsen, and your story makes it even better. Talk about dedication! Are you feeling warmer yet?


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## genital_apparatus

> Makes me laugh everytime I see it!! You need to post more just so I can get a good laugh!!



LOL, thanks for the good words there ya big bully.  Sorry I don't post more often, never have been much for words.


----------



## Big Bully

genital_apparatus said:


> LOL, thanks for the good words there ya big bully.  Sorry I don't post more often, never have been much for words.



Its ok. Just know that your name makes my day. lol


----------



## epp_b

Brrrrr........


----------



## Eldrich

Epp b.  i really like your 4th. very nice


----------



## Big Bully

Epp, I am a huge fan of your first two shots! Way to go!


----------



## Pure

I swear this squirrel was shivering.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh how cute!! I thought squirrels hibernated during the winter. Poor thing is freezing.


----------



## inTempus

I went out tonight after work to shoot some nighttime pics with the ice... well, it started to rain (20 degrees outside and it's raining!).  So I got a single picture before heading back to the house.  I didn't want to get my new camera soaked.

Here it is.






I didn't have time to perfect the shot, I'm not even sure it's what I really wanted.  What do you guys think?

***EDIT***

This time with some PP work done.


----------



## danman281

awesome squirrel picture


----------



## Solthar

Nothing says 'cold' to me more than a large man made construct of steel and concrete, and even more so when it's covered in snow and ice! 

At least there's a little something to warm ya up


----------



## Prophet

Here are my submissions. I wanted to get out during the day to take a pic of my frozen tree in my yard but never got around to it. I guess my town made national news because the ice storm knocked out power for 110K people.....

*College St.*




_f/4 1/4Sec. iso800 @17mm_

*College St. 2*




_f/22 15sec. iso800 @17mm_

This was pretty much how the light looked. It was blistering cold out and my toes and fingers were in some pretty good pain. I wasn't thinkin to much, but I was trying out settings and I should have tried a different ISO.

Btw it was this cold......






-JD-


----------



## icassell

I was having a bit of difficulty with this theme since I live in Arizona.  This weekend trip to Tucson, however, did it for me.

Ian


----------



## icassell

Ian


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## RauschPhotography

Being from Minnesota, let's just say I had a few to choose from... ha.
Here's one from last year, with my Powershot S3IS


----------



## hankejp

Wasn't really cold today, btu I didn't know where else to put this:


----------



## inTempus




----------



## Jantarek




----------



## Big Bully

tharmsen said:


> I went out tonight after work to shoot some nighttime pics with the ice... well, it started to rain (20 degrees outside and it's raining!).  So I got a single picture before heading back to the house.  I didn't want to get my new camera soaked.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to perfect the shot, I'm not even sure it's what I really wanted.  What do you guys think?
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> This time with some PP work done.


Your PP didn't work. 
I don't know what you were looking for, but I think this shot is great. I love the lighting and coloring.


----------



## jmthompson

This is my first assignment post, and this is my idea of COLD...
When the birds have ice crystals around their eyes...that's COLD!!!






This poor guy was trying to stay warm at -20F!


----------



## Eldrich

nice capture JMthomson  I tried shooting a few birds the other day and it was hard! I have much more respect for photos of birds now, they're fast little buggers.

Anyway, I went to Starbuck MN this last weekend, and it was very cold, so I might as well post a few shots from the little shoot my fiance and I went on.  This is a nice sunset we happened across.








This next one I specifically stole the idea from an exhibit at the Gugenheim in NY by Catherine Opie, but I liked the idea, so I tried to emulate, mine is not nearly as nice as hers...


----------



## jmthompson

Thanks Eldrich! I can assure you...this one wasn't moving very fast! Wow, are those ice fishing houses? Over here, you might see one or two portables on the ice, but you definitely don't see villages! I hope that ice is REALLY thick! That is a great shot. I like the portrait view, as in my opinion all of the sky makes the houses seem tiny and overwhelmed by the cold winter sky and snow. I love to fish, so that picture definitely speaks to me and tells a great story! Nice!


----------



## Eldrich

Thanks Thompson,
Yes, they are ice fishing houses.  The original series, by C. Opie was trying to capture the sense of the temporary community/village that pops up on lakes every winter, so I'm glad that is what spoke to you because that was the intent!

There was an article in the paper in starbuck, and at one point this winter there were 900 ice houses on this lake.


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## minikin

Caught this little guy trying to stay warm New Years morning, it has warmed up to -27C this morning.


----------



## Big Bully

WOW -20 and -27!! I was boobing about it getting down to 5!


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## samal

Lake Michigan


----------



## johngpt

Snowed today after a week in the forties and fifties (fahrenheit).


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Snowed today after a week in the forties and fifties (fahrenheit).



I love that!  But I don't miss the cold ...


----------



## fiveoboy01

My attempt:


----------



## stsinner

<<<Stopped watching the thread when my entombed body during a snow storm wasn't as much as commented on..  Apparently I don't think like most, as I think that's been one of the best.


----------



## johngpt

stsinner said:


> <<<Stopped watching the thread when my entombed body during a snow storm wasn't as much as commented on..  Apparently I don't think like most, as I think that's been one of the best.


Had to go back and find your image. For a moment I was thinking we'd have to send out search and rescue for you, but it wasn't *your* entombed body!  :lmao:

Phew!

And you're right, the feeling behind that image is cold.


----------



## Jantarek

This is outside my work at lunch 01-07-09


----------



## Kegger




----------



## johngpt

Jantarek, those ice coated branches remind me why I don't live in Buffalo any longer. Brrrr.


----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## 63square

I wish these pictures could actually do the tempurature justice. I was around -30C each morning I went out this christmas.


----------



## Hobbes

Tiny reflection of me


----------



## TheSon

These are my cold...

Vermont Last week (6" dumping):





Colorado last month (loveland pass = 12,500ft):





(I obviously tweeked the color (or lack there of) in Photoshop.)


----------



## Big Bully

TheSon, Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. You're pictures are great. Nice job!
Hobbes nice work.. I hate it when my truck is all icy.. 
63... All I can say is wow. It is hard to imagine it being -30 in your photos. They are beautiful. How did you not freeze to death while taking them?!


----------



## 63square

Thanks Bully.
I was only outside the car for a very short amount of time.  Otherwise my hands started to shake too much. Atleast it wasn't windy.


----------



## CanadianVitamin

PC210380 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## stsinner

How about this for cold...


----------



## Hobbes

Big Bully said:


> Hobbes nice work.. I hate it when my truck is all icy..
> 63... All I can say is wow. It is hard to imagine it being -30 in your photos. They are beautiful. How did you not freeze to death while taking them?!



Thanks! Well I think that vehicle got all icy is because the sudden change of temperature. It was like 0 degrees couple of days ago and within a day it went down to below -20 again 

@63square: We get that kind of crazy temperatures here in Regina, Saskatchewan too


----------



## Captain IK

No boats today!
This is a marina a few miles up stream from where I keep my boat.


----------



## JPT

Not a great photo but I don't care 

Taken in Spokane, WA.  I guess before I got here (last week) there was even more snow on the ground!


----------



## 63square

> @63square: We get that kind of crazy temperatures here in Regina, Saskatchewan too


 
It hasn't been quite that cold in Calgary this year but close.  I took those pictures in Kenora, Ontario at christmas.  

Today in Calgary we are at about -11C and tommorow we are supposed to get up to 10C.  I wish the temperature would stay constant.


----------



## tron

it might not look that cold but it feels like -15F to -20F


----------



## Hobbes

63square said:


> It hasn't been quite that cold in Calgary this year but close.  I took those pictures in Kenora, Ontario at christmas.
> 
> Today in Calgary we are at about -11C and tommorow we are supposed to get up to 10C.  I wish the temperature would stay constant.



OMG! lol are you sure it's not Fahrenheit? Well it was -30 during the day here even though the sun was shining and now after midnight it's probably below -40 outside.


----------



## robbie_vlad

5*F out today, had to walk a 1/2mile to my advisors house...needless to say, I was cold.


----------



## bdavis

My ideas of cold.


----------



## fotogurl2009




----------



## WebGod

My as well post a photo for my first post.

I took this along time ago but I think it says cold... with a side of tragedy, hahahaa...


----------



## Big Bully

robbie_vlad said:


> 5*F out today, had to walk a 1/2mile to my advisors house...needless to say, I was cold.



What great photos! I really love your second shot!


fotogurl2009 said:


>


Your icicles look like fangs. lol Nice job. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


WebGod said:


> My as well post a photo for my first post.
> 
> I took this along time ago but I think it says cold... with a side of tragedy, hahahaa...


What great colors, even though they are covered in ice and snow. Interesting. Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. 

It is great to have all of you new comers! Welcome!!:hug::


----------



## stsinner

Lots of pictures of ice and snow, but ice only requires 32 degrees F..  How's this, taken this morning on my porch:


----------



## WebGod

stsinner said:


> Lots of pictures of ice and snow, but ice only requires 32 degrees F..  How's this, taken this morning on my porch:



Thank you for reminding again why I live in the south.... Ugh....


----------



## Big Bully

stsinner said:


> Lots of pictures of ice and snow, but ice only requires 32 degrees F..  How's this, taken this morning on my porch:




Oh wow that is way too cold for me!!!



WebGod said:


> Thank you for reminding again why I live in the south.... Ugh....


Oh ya just rub it in.. :er:


----------



## Big Bully

I actually took pictures today. Yeah I know big shocker! So When I get them uploaded I am going to post a picture.


----------



## WebGod

Big Bully said:


> Oh ya just rub it in.. :er:




Hahahaaa, sorry :greenpbl:


----------



## RauschPhotography

When I woke up this morning, it was a beautiful -25 below! Add in the windchill, then you're looking at a temperature that feels around -40. Delightful. At least some beauty can come out of it though, right? Eh?


----------



## Holy Macro

Here are two to add to the collection. 

There are some really great shots in here, well done people!


----------



## Mr. Murmeli

Here's my contribution to this thread. These are just some random pics I took recently but then I came across this thread and thought they'd fit in well since it has been quite cold in the past few days .


----------



## OldClicker

Frost. - TF


----------



## johngpt

OldClicker said:


> Frost. - TF


Interesting sense of depth to this.


----------



## Grande

taken during a late-night walk downtown


----------



## Pugs

A couple from this morning:

1.





2.





Feedback welcome!


----------



## johngpt

Nice Daniel.


----------



## Antarctican

As the swans ate the bread people were throwing in the water, ice started to form on the swans' beaks...!  (It was pretty dark out when I took these, so this was the best I could do)


----------



## Pugs

Anty,

     That's a really cool shot!  How do the swans deal with ice on the beak?


----------



## Pugs

Oh,

     And one more from this morning.


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## Judge Sharpe

I took these of the Great Smoky Mountains at the New Found Gap a couple of years a go- 35mm with 135 Ricor f1.2
It was VERY cold that day and the battery meter did not function so I had to guess at the exposure. 

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4


----------



## epp_b

Brrr....


----------



## johngpt

epp_b, great stuff.


----------



## samal

Icicles:


----------



## GeminiStars

I took these earlier this week on our hike. I've never seen icicles this big before:


----------



## johngpt

Wow, they look like stalactites in our Carlsbad Caverns!


----------



## Mr.SuperHero




----------



## whitee




----------



## Hobbes

I am so sick of winter now mostly because of the cold that keeps me indoors most of the time course neither my body nor my camera are able to stay outside for more than 15 minutes when it's -30 outside. Anyway here are a couple of pictures I took about a week ago when it was a bit warmer.


----------



## stsinner

Pugs said:


> Oh,
> 
> And one more from this morning.



Wow, that's really beautiful.



GeminiStars said:


> I took these earlier this week on our hike. I've never seen icicles this big before:



That's a great capture!  



Hobbes said:


> I am so sick of winter now mostly because of the cold that keeps me indoors most of the time course neither my body nor my camera are able to stay outside for more than 15 minutes when it's -30 outside. Anyway here are a couple of pictures I took about a week ago when it was a bit warmer.



Wow, another beautiful picture.



epp_b said:


> Brrr....



Nice pictures, but I really like your very creative frames...  Care to PM me the technique?


----------



## Defy

I know you said new but...

These are from 2004 but they are new to the fourm, this was back when i only had a point and shoot.


----------



## epp_b

Thanks, stinner!

Here's some more...


----------



## smyth

here is one from back in december. I remember it being quite cold out.






A bit out of season, but what else are you to do when there's a transit strike?






A very common winter day, over looking the Ottawa river from Parliament Hill


----------



## inTempus

I walked around the shore of Lake Michigan this afternoon and did some shooting.  The lake looks amazing today, I was able to walk quite a ways out onto the ice shelf.  I saw one other photog out there with his son and dog.  Cold and windy, but a nice day.

I had to try out the new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM lens I got on Wednesday.  It's been killing me to get outside with it all week.
















I like this one because of the seasonal contrast.  This is the shower where people rise off the sand in the summer.


----------



## Bamb00

Ice storm..   terrbile time


----------



## JoeDif

Taken at the John Heinz Wildlife Refuge just outside Philadelphia


----------



## johngpt

JoeDif, great movement in your second one.


----------



## EW1066

Defy said:


> I know you said new but...
> 
> These are from 2004 but they are new to the fourm, this was back when i only had a point and shoot.


These are wonderful.

Is that first shot the Chapel at the Airforce acadmy?

Vince


----------



## inTempus

Things are thawing out around here...


----------



## Big Bully

Sooo not fair.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok mine suck only because they were taken with my camera phone..


----------



## m2v

Cold and Lonely


----------



## montvm




----------



## SlimPaul




----------



## johngpt

montvm said:


>


Very creative.


----------



## epp_b




----------



## m2v

epp_b said:


> http://img.phyrefile.com/epp_b/2009/02/16/2009-02-16_Frosty_Evergreen_Branch.jpg
> 
> http://img.phyrefile.com/epp_b/2009/02/16/2009-02-16_Frosty_Evergreens.jpg
> 
> http://img.phyrefile.com/epp_b/2009/02/16/2009-02-16_Pad_Hockey.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.phyrefile.com/epp_b/2009/02/16/2009-02-16_Snow_Hill_02.jpg


 
This is good. Has that cold feeling.


----------



## epp_b

Indeed, it was cold


----------



## aprilcain




----------



## Big Bully

Wow April!!! Your shots are fantastic! Way to go!!

Is it sad that I am looking at this thread, and having to warm up with a heating pad..lol


----------

